# Ground hog



## Dbender (Aug 26, 2012)

What is the southern most county in georgia that you have ever seen a groundhog in?  I saw one in Peach but am assuming it might have been someone's pet that got away.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Aug 27, 2012)

Only ground hog i ever saw was a 250 pound boar that had a run in with a 308!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 021 (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't know, but it's a question I have thought about also. See dead ones in North Georgia by the side of the road and the occasional live one. Will be interesting to see what the answer is.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2012)

I've only seen one in my life and he was sitting/standing right beside the road in North Ga.  Of course my wife missed it.


----------



## poolecw (Aug 31, 2012)

You talking about those things that look like beavers without the tails?  I started seeing them when I moved to NW Ga from SE Ga.  I didn't know what the heck they were.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 1, 2012)

Shoot them thangs are everywhere here. I even treed a few with my Feist dogs. They got big ol claws and are a handfull for a small dog. They are mean as crap. With big teeth! They love creek banks and kudzu. Id say if you don't have kudzu much. You don't have any. I've never really paid it any mind but don't ever remember seeing any from middle ga on south.


----------



## poolecw (Sep 1, 2012)

Don't blame them poor feists.  you know it was them trashy walker dogs.




GA DAWG said:


> Shoot them thangs are everywhere here. I even treed a few with my Feist dogs. They got big ol claws and are a handfull for a small dog. They are mean as crap. With big teeth! They love creek banks and kudzu. Id say if you don't have kudzu much. You don't have any. I've never really paid it any mind but don't ever remember seeing any from middle ga on south.


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Sep 1, 2012)

Poole we neeed to turn them loose sometime get Mr. Wells and lets go


----------



## poolecw (Sep 2, 2012)

Matthew Cabe said:


> Poole we neeed to turn them loose sometime get Mr. Wells and lets go



Me and Phillip haven't turned a dog loose since early spring LOL.  I usually will hunt some during summer but I have been lazy this go round.  I'm ready to get it to going though.  I've got a young female that I've got to start getting in the woods.  Phillip's old walker female died in the pen last month.  He's just got that redtick female and a young redbone.

I don't recall us ever hunting together.  Holler at me and we will go one night.


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Sep 3, 2012)

We havent hunted together got a 12 month male I've been taking a time or two this summer he needs one fed to him! I've killed 3 rattlers at my spot so I'm gonna wait till cold weather to turn loose there. I've dumped about 9 coon out there this summer should be getting stocked up all but 2 were sals


----------



## ghadarits (Oct 31, 2012)

*Dekalb county groundhogs along I285*

I see them almost everyday in Dekalb county along 285.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Nov 1, 2012)

Never seen one other than in pictures and on TV!  I live in east central Ga.


----------



## FIG NEWTON (Nov 1, 2012)

them groundhogs are everywhere in north ga.  thier pretty much good for nothing!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 1, 2012)

FIG NEWTON said:


> them groundhogs are everywhere in north ga.  thier pretty much good for nothing!



eat 'em !!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 1, 2012)

"Whistle Pigs" good eating cooked like a roast.

Spent many a day with a .22 waiting for one to come out of his den.

I've seen them hunted with dogs and dug out.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 1, 2012)

FIG NEWTON said:


> them groundhogs are everywhere in north ga.  thier pretty much good for nothing!



They'll sure destroy your garden, but they're excellent eating-hands down my pick of small game meat.


----------



## tim scott (Nov 1, 2012)

i think they are in every state in the country... ground hog, whistle pig and out west called rock chucks, call them what you want. they are what all the big over bore .22 varmit rifles were designed for.... you've heard of RCBS the company that makes all the reloading press and dies... RCBS stands for "rock chuck bullet swage" the owner fred huntington was a very good friend. he loved spending a day blasting them at 300 or 400 yards.... hit them with something like a .22-250 and they explode so nicely... nothing left to eat. they are hated by all ranchers cause of all the cattle and horses that break their legs in the burrows. got hunting rights to many large ranches by just knocking on the door and showing the owner our long range rifles. we wouldn't just get permission to hunt but were shown the best spots to shot them.... kill them all!
tim


----------



## BoKat96 (Nov 1, 2012)

Got'em in Laurens Co.


----------



## Navy07 (Nov 1, 2012)

We have them all over gordon county... never thought to eat one?


----------



## Bowyer29 (Nov 1, 2012)

Navy07 said:


> We have them all over gordon county... never thought to eat one?



My grandfather told me young ones were very tasty.


----------



## ngamtns (Nov 1, 2012)

We have tons here in Pickens County. They love kudzu and banks with soft soil. When I lived in East Tennessee pappaw gave me five dollars a head to shoot them on the farm. There burrow holes are hard on livestocks legs. Shot a albino one once on the farm.


----------

